# Seasoning & Cleaning Smoker & Rust



## Byrney (Dec 21, 2018)

gday all!!

My names dave but better known as Byrney!

Ive been hooked on Bbbq from 5 years ago, but my story is a slow paimful one of reading everything in sight, franklins book and other smoke houses ways from the wise. 

There is just one thing that still confuse me to this day and thats seasoning and cleaning. I today finally got a smoker!! Just before xmas!

Here it is for ref:http://hark.com.au/hark-units/texas-pro-pit-smoker.html

The manual says not to oil the grates or outside of smoker. 

Ref 2:https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...firing/cleaning-and-maintaining-your-grill-or

Amazing ribs says to have a hose and water during cleaning but then further down in the same article it says water is the enemy and never never never hose or pressure wash. *cunfusion setting in*

:s

Ref2: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/seasoning-a-smoker.241666/page-2

Found this cracker thread where people chat about not oiling outside but speaying water on the inside with water when its hot to steam. Other sites say that causes rust :(

On the rust subject ive gathered wire brush then oil for inside (do you wash clean before oil?)

Outside scrub/sand then bbq paint. 

I guess im after the bulketproof most agreed way of seasoning, cleaning and getting rid of rust guide. 

It would be a great chance to knock these three things out really well for newbies like me who want to really make a good go at smoking. 

If you guys can be as detailed as possible so i/we can do what you guys do. I.e dont use a hose, use a spray bottle for cleaning with water 

Thanks guys! Appreciate all the help you provide and share onto others! I hope to return the favour once im more qualified


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 21, 2018)

I did this on my stick burner


*First Time Seasoning*
Season your smoker cooker with this oil process. Spray cooking area with vegetable oil or PAM (walls, doors, grates, - everything inside the smoker cooker). Fire-up your smoker cooker (next two following sections) - pre cook in it by letting the oil sizzle and sear and pre grill for about 35 to 45 minutes or longer. Follow with spray misting water as described in "Clean Before Cooking" section.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 21, 2018)

https://langbbqsmokers.com/resources/tips_caring_instructions.html

a video off their web site.  we have different makes, but still metal, my grates are raw metal yours may be covered metal IDK as I cant tell by the photo.  don't know why it wouldn't work for yours, but any doubt follow your builders advice.

Id want to get the fire going hot for a hour or so to burn off the inside.  I spray pam on the outside of my smoker regular, especially the firebox area and hinges.  keeps the metal from rusting.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 21, 2018)

welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi Byrney!
Welcome to:







My gut instincts is to follow the recommendations of the manufacturer.
The best cure for rust is use. But rust isn't a bad thing. Rust is the steel growing a natural coating of oxidation that slows down oxidizing.
So use that big beautiful grill a lot, and let it take on the patina of Great Barby!
The grease in the smoke will seal the deal. ;)


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 21, 2018)

your grates are porcelain coated, hence the reason for no oil on them.  your instructions say to spray the inside with oil 

 PREPARING TEXAS PRO-PIT FOR USE Before cooking, the following steps should be followed to both cure the finish and season the interior steel. Failure to follow these steps may damage the finish. Coat all the interior of the firebox and cooking chamber with vegetable oil (do not coat the cooking grills). The oil may be any vegetable type and can be applied with a towel, rag or basting brush. An aerosol spray can is ideal and will be the easiest and fastest way to coat the interior.

That is what I would do. 

GENERAL CLEANING Only when fully cooled should you commence cleaning the smoker. Clean the porcelain coated steel cooking grills after each use by removing them from the smoker and cleaning them with warm, soapy water and a non-abrasive scourer (brass brush is ideal).
To prevent rusting from developing inside the smoker, re-season with vegetable oil on a regular basis (excluding the cooking grill).


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2018)

Use it is best advice and be sure to use food safe oil or spray.

Warren


----------



## Byrney (Dec 21, 2018)

Gday guys you are legends. 

Im guessing after time ill need to get a plastic spatular and clean the bottom and insides ‍ Any tips here.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 21, 2018)

nope never clean mine that is flavor enhancer.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

Byrney said:


> Gday guys you are legends.
> 
> Im guessing after time ill need to get a plastic spatular and clean the bottom and insides ‍ Any tips here.



I prefer a bamboo one. I took the wife's out in the shop and laid out a sheet of sand paper. Then, just like I was scooping up a hamburger, or a pancake, I made a keen edge on it, only sanding the bottom to meet the surface profile.
Not too sharp, but sharp enough to ride the bottom of my cast iron skillet. It works a treat now.
I did this by hand so as to not overdo the process, and to get the angle fitted to my hand.
Bamboo won't bugger up your surfaces.
Plastic can melt at Barby temperatures. Bamboo will scorch, but not make a mess upon a hot surface.
Or were you meaning Silicon?


----------



## Byrney (Dec 22, 2018)

Im not sure what you mean mate. Im talking about scraping the chanver clean. Or any other way someone csn suggest


----------



## kelbro (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice looking smoker! Don't overthink this. The manufacturer's instructions look good. Just get to cooking! It's going to get dirty, it's going to rust in some places. Cooking spray and bamboo spatulas are your friend. You'll probably also need some high-temp paint to keep the outside of the firebox looking good.

My big offset started developing a little surface rust over 30 yrs ago. I never bothered painting it and it never got worse. Good iron I suppose.


----------

